# Where were you on 9 11?



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Try not to make this political, where were you on Sept 11, 2001? 

Me - I had a job site meeting in Charlotte at 8 am. It had wraped up about 8:55, and I got in my truck. I heard on the radio that a "small plane" had hit the World Trade Center. I rolled down my window to tell my Superintendent. Just moments later, the radio said another plane had hit the 2nd tower. During the 15-20 minute drive to our Charlotte office, their were all kinds of reports. A plane had hit the mall in DC. A plane had hit the Pentagon. They were trying to get all the planes out of the sky. 6 planes were not responding. The towers in Charlotte were being evacuated. By the time I got to the office, they were all watching on tv. I watched for a while. Called my wife (the little one was 2 1/2 months then), called my mom. When the secratary came into my office to say the building had collapsed, I could not beleive it. At the time they still thought that 25000 peole were in each tower, but I thought of the rescue workers. 

A sad day. We went to the Cabarrus County fair that night, and everyone was in shock. There was a moment of silence, and they played the Lee Greenwood song. 

The other thing I remember was when flights started back a week + later. We lived in the flight path. We were at a little league game watching a nieghbor kid play. We knew planes were to start flying that evening. When the first plane flew over going in to the Charlotte airport, everyone cheered. 

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=90041">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, I did a bit of editing so the inspiring flag raising picture will show for all to see. Great choice! I was in a meeting in the battalion headquarters and we got the same news reports about the small planes too. At first I thought it was just an accident but we ALL became very suspicious when the report about the second plane hit and later found out the "small planes" were 767 commercial airliners. We were all shocked and dumbfounded at first but later were enraged that someone could do such a thing after we turned on the TV and saw the shocking news scenes.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I was driving to pick a friend of mine up from the Airport. His plane was one of the very last ones in the air after 9/11...it actually made its full trip to New Orleans w/o deviation from flight plan. It was the last flight into NOLA and from what I recall one of the very last flights allowed to land. I was stunned driving across I-10 East from Baton Rouge to Kenner (where airport for NOLA is located) --- Couldn't quite understand what was happening...a sense of "war of the worlds" helplessness was the only thing I felt that moment....How could this be happening to us on our own soil, to this magnitude? I could say for a moment, that the earth did stand still and for a brief moment, everyone stood together....black, white, brown, whatever...we were human, but more than that, we were Americans and this was really our country, "our land of the free" made real for once.

For once, it mattered...the words, the pledges, the mantras of patriotism, for once they publically rang true...a surge of new founded and displayed patriotism was shifted into the mainstream. It was permissible if not encouraged to be a patriot not just in the backhills of WV, TN, or KY, but in downtown Manhattan. I knew that it woulnd't last forever, but while it did, it was a gloriously moving sense of freedom come to life. 

Why did it take a national tragedy to bring this to the front, I would never quite understand...God bless the souls that have always stood up, fought & died for this great land, long before/after & during 9/11. It is in their silent tribute that we all are still connected as true Americans.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

I also remember the day. We had got up that morning... ready to go to work... Made coffee... went to take shower.... NO water... 

We called the local deep water well company in our area,.. they were here within the hour.. setting up to pull.. the 300' water well we have..

Everyone except me, was outside.. working to getting the "rig" set up to pull the well... I thought, I'll turn on the TV and see what's on.

The first picture I saw........ was the plane hitting the twin towers....mg: 

I stood there for a few seconds.. in SHOCK!!!!!!!!! I could not believe what I was seeing..

Next, I went outside... and told everyone... OMG...come into the house.... please.. now... and they did.... We sat in our living room in total shock...

Our daughter was to "fly" home the following weekend, from the service, however that did not happen. She was put on "RED Alert" in the military...


Well, to make a long story a little shorter... I called work, and told them I could not come in on the 7-3 shift... however I would take a shower at the neighbors.. and come in on 3-11 shift..

Once at work.... it was so unreal.... everyone was listening to "radio's" ( which is a definate NO NO)... hardly anyone was doing any work... everyone sitting around.. crying, holding each other, praying, and just so Shocked.

Yes, I remember the day well... and I fly my flag... at "half mast" every 9-11... to this date. 

I also bought the song..."Where were you when the world stopped turning that September day" ... and play it several times on the days before and after that date.

It is just my way of showing.... I will NEVER forget!  "DJ"


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

I think I was working.....just another day in the scheme of time.
Bad, good it is all relative and ever changing. Of course it was a sad day, but we don't mourn Pearl Harbor or Hiroshima, or anything else.....be a good person, pray everyday, reach out to other everyday, not just when tradegy strikes.


----------



## olcowhand (Dec 21, 2006)

I was milking my cows. When I finished & came to the house, my wife had a very odd look on her face & said "you're not gonna believe this!". Watching that replayed on TV was like a wierd nightmare. Just imagine what it was/is like for those with loved ones inside those buildings.


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

I was at S.O.R.T. ( SWAT) training. Oddly enough I was the " Hostage Taker" during a senerio. kept waiting for the troops to come and paint ball me, no one ever came and then one hour later we were on standby to go th D.C. to prevent looting.

On the way home to gather my gear to go to D.C. I could see the smoke from flight 93 from the top of the mountain I live on... 

On a side note, I think they T.V. networks should reply thier whole news cast from beginning to end every sept 11th. just to remind people. It seems alot of people have forgotten the scope of the situation already.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Now it seems very appropriate that I was home having the septic tank pumped out. Kinda like the US had to do to find and kill the terrorists that did the dead. My wife had the same look on her face that olcowhands wife when she said "you're not going to believe this but...."

Andy


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Was having Breakfast at the local Wafflehouse with the Wife, Enroute to the city to buy a Tank Bag for My Ducati.

I had been selected as one of our Forces pistol Team, and had a competition on the 19th in Wisconsin....
We figured a bike trip was in order.

The Waitress told us that a plane had hit one of the towers, and I figured it was bound to happen sooner or later with all the air traffic in NYC, but man that's gotta be a mess, and said a prayer.

An hour later we made it to the bike shop and got the news of the second plane. I knew then what was up, and realized I had to get back to home, and call in.

Long story short, we made the 70 mile ride in 25min.
Called in and things were coming unglued at the facilty.

Myself and others pulled many 80+ hour weeks for the next several weeks untill the brass pulled thier headout, and ramped things up.

Things still ain't the same.
I don't reckon they ever will be.


Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

To be perfectly honest; I don't remember what insignificant thing I was doing nor where I might of been doing it but unlike most Americans I am very aware that It did happen and very mindful that it will happen again!!...It saddens me to write this.......


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

I was running on a tread mill at the health club. While running I was watching FOX news so it all unfolded right there. I remember every one quite pedaling, running or what ever to watch what was happening.


----------



## Paul (Nov 16, 2006)

I was in Stuttgart, Germany (Patch Barracks). It was shortly after 1500 (3PM) that afternoon, when I saw several people watching the news. While standing there with them, I saw the second plane come in. 

Not long after, I was in Kuwait and did the first push into Iraq. 

Have a safe and happy New Year. Never Forget! Never Quit!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow! Indeed a small world Paul! I used to drive over to Patch Barracks regular to drop off COMSEC gear for repair and updating as well see what the Rod & Gun Club had new. I shot sporting clays pretty regular as well there too. I was stationed at Nellingen Barrack from 1983 to 1992 with a 12 month stint in the Persian Gulf during the war with the 45th MEDEVAC. Nellingen Barracks is gone now with all of the base closures.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

going to school


----------



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

I was at work at my desk. My boss came in and said his mom just called and said a plane hit the WTC. I remember thinking about a college age kid (from germany?) who crash landed a small cessna near the White House a year or two before. I immediately thought it was a small cessna single engine similar to that which hit the WTC. Then we got word that another plane hit the other building. By then many of us were watching msnbc via their web site and real player. web traffic got heavy and it was hard to stay connected to the live video feed.

i remember that evening lines at the gas pumps because everyone thought the oil markets would go nuts and supplies would be disrupted. Also while driving I remember one radio station, made a mix of the Metallica song "Seek and Destroy" with President Bush mixed in saying "wanted dead or alive". It was kind of nice knowing that there were other people as angry about this as I was. I felt a little less helpless as I listened and knew we would find the people involved in this nastiness.

I remember watching the news with my wife after I got home. They interviewd a young woman from NYC who was near the towers during the attack. I think she said something to the effect of "I called my mother and told her how much I love her. I just wanted to cry and be held". It brought tears to my eyes then and even a little bit now as I reflect on it. She was a successful young woman, but was obviously brought back to what is important in life when all of the tragedy happened.

9/11 happened before we had any children, but we were talking about starting a family at the time. I do remember thinking and possibly remarking out loud, "do we really want to bring a child into the world, as screwed up as the world is now?".

Those are the things I remember the most from that day.


----------



## huskybolens (May 31, 2007)

Let's see here...


Ah!

I was in third grade, learning multiplication, when my school principal came in and explained what happened. Then it was snack time.


----------

